# MAC - Divine Night - October 2013



## Richelle83 (Oct 13, 2013)

Place all of your *MAC Divine Night Collection* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
​ ​ 

​ 
Check out the Divine Night discussion thread for the latest news!​


----------



## abjarrett (Oct 15, 2013)

Comparison pic (natural light, no flash) L to R: Our Pick, *Exclusive Event*, Empowered, Nude


----------



## maneater (Oct 16, 2013)

Private Party





  Flair for Finery






  You've Got It


----------



## BeautyIcon (Nov 10, 2013)

Mineralize Skinfinish, Perfectly Poised
  You've Got It Lipstick


----------



## FPmiami (Nov 14, 2013)

BeautyIcon said:


> Mineralize Skinfinish, Perfectly Poised
> You've Got It Lipstick


  I ended up getting this MSF and I love it! It's so gorgeous! Did you get it? How do you use it?


----------



## sweetkene (Nov 22, 2013)

Do anyone know where there are any *exclusive event lipsticks* left. I am dying to get my hands on it. I live in Houston and so far I haven't had any luck.


----------



## trina11225 (Dec 22, 2013)

sweetkene said:


> Do anyone know where there are any *exclusive event lipsticks* left. I am dying to get my hands on it. I live in Houston and so far I haven't had any luck.


  macys.com


----------



## stephglittersss (Feb 12, 2014)

Does anyone know a dupe for Flair for Finery??? It is my absolute face nude and I don't have a backup!  thanks


----------



## Sophiephoebe1 (Feb 13, 2014)

stephglittersss said:


> Does anyone know a dupe for Flair for Finery??? It is my absolute face nude and I don't have a backup!  thanks


  I'm looking for a dupe for this too, I love it! I wish I had got a back up now


----------

